# ich möchte mich vorstellen



## verena86 (12 Sep. 2009)

hallo ich möchte mich hier vorstellen vielen lieben dank das ihr mich hier aufgenommen hab dafür erstmal einen ganz leiben lieben dank ich heiße verena und komme aus niedersachsen meine hobys sind meine lieblingsserien ie z.b. gzsz,vl,awz,eine für alle,reich und schön/the bold and beautiful,csi miami,dr. house, 90210 bzw. beverly hills 90210 charmed gilmore girls smallville so jetzt höre ich auf mit den aufzählungen denn ich habe viele serien die ich schaue aber ih hoffe wir haben hier eine tolle gemeinsame zeit hier ganz liebe grüsse von mir :thumbup::laola::laola::laola2::laola2:


----------



## Crash (12 Sep. 2009)

Hallo Verena 

Danke das du dich hier Vorgestellt hast und wünsch dir noch ne schöne Zeit auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## General (12 Sep. 2009)

verena86 hoffe man liest sich mal und viel Spass auf CB


----------



## verena86 (12 Sep. 2009)

danke dür die lieben worte danke sehr


----------



## Tokko (13 Sep. 2009)

auf CB.

Ich hoffe du findest in den Tiefen unseres Boards einiges nach deinen Geschmack.

Ansonsten wünsche ich dir nach viel Spaß beim stöbern.

LG
Tokko


----------



## verena86 (13 Sep. 2009)

danke danke danke ich hoffe ich finde das wo nach ich suche und sobald ich was nicht finde schreibe ich was in den thread rein für request und danke für die aufnahme in eurem forum


----------



## Buterfly (13 Sep. 2009)

Na dann auch von mir herzlich Willkommen,

und viel Spaß auf dem Board


----------



## astrosfan (13 Sep. 2009)

Verena.

Ich denke, Du wirst hier fündig  Freue mich, von Dir zu lesen. Viel Spaß auf dem Board.


----------



## verena86 (13 Sep. 2009)

dankeschön für die begrüßung recht herzlichen dank


----------



## mark lutz (14 Sep. 2009)

willkommen hier und viel spass wirst ja viele sachen finden zu deinen serien


----------



## verena86 (14 Sep. 2009)

dankeschön ja ich denke schon das ich hier sehr viel finden werde


----------



## eibersberger (14 Sep. 2009)

Hi Verena,
na dann stell mal n Foto von dir rein... ;-))))


----------



## slider86 (15 Sep. 2009)

moin


----------



## criho (15 Sep. 2009)

Grüß euch,
Dieses Forum sieht ganz nett aus. Schaun wir mal, was es so drauf hat


----------



## Emilysmummie (16 Sep. 2009)

ein Reich und Schön Fan :thx:
Herzlich Willkommen hier und viel Spass


----------



## verena86 (16 Sep. 2009)

ja ich bin ein eingefleischter reich und schön fan und vielen dank für die begrüßung


----------



## maierchen (28 Sep. 2009)

herzlich wilkommen auch von mir und viel spass hier


----------

